# [b]plant to plant compatibility[/b]



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

There is a scientific name for this title and I used to have it in my notes but must have misplaced it. Does anyone know it?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Scion and rootstock, intrageneric/intrafamilial grafting?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Are you talking about incompatibility? 
allelopathy


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

> Are you talking about incompatibility?
> allelopathy


Yes, that is it. I was wondering if any of the plants we keep are suspect of releasing a toxin to affect other plants near it.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Some species do, I think Diana wrote a section about that in her book.

Also some talk on this thread here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/78165-allelopathy-crypts.html


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: plant to plant compatibility*

The thread was interesting and had some mixed results. I was hoping to find someone who performed a series of controls for their imput. It would be something more to add to my library.
The only plants that I keep now are. Bacopa Carolina, 6 potted plants of 4 stems each. 1 potted Hygrophila difformis and 4 potted Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides, These are doing well. 
The reason for the pots is that the Eco-Complete gravel is too light to hold them down; even in a light current. So I filled the pots with a heavier gravel.


----------

